# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  ©### الأسهم السعودية ###©  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
كيف الحال 
هذا موضوع للاسهم السعودية 
أفضل كل مابشووف فرصه ع شارت بكتب موضوع جديد لا بضعها هنا 
 أي حدى بينكم  :Asvc:  
عطوني رأيكم هل كمل على باقي الاسهم ولا شارتات هذه تشبع  :012:  
شكرا على وقتكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

:Asvc:

----------


## abooyaser

موسم الزراعيات لم يحن وقته لكن بأعطيك تشارت زي العسل لسهم بدجت == دخلت المحفظه التي تحت ادارتي بالسهم " ووصيت عليه لكن هناك من لم يسمع كلامي للأسف " ب 120 وخرجت المحفظه دون 177 بقليل علي 165 تقريبا صاحب المحفظة يقول عمري بحياتي ماشفت مثل هذه التوصيه التي كانت بموجب نموذج القدح من نماذج التحليل الفني النادره الحدوث بفضل من الله سبحانه == اشرايك >>> قل ما شاء الله تبارك الله <<< لو سمحت انت ومن يمر من هنا مشكورين == وعليك حساب نسبة الأرباح منه في 40 يوم فقط -- الدريس كنت حاط عيني عليه اليوم ومن المفترض يطق 66 او نسبه 68.75 من اغلاقه علي 62.5 لكن وضع السوق حال دون ذلك -- عموما اليك تشارت بدجت وشوف تقاطعات المتوسطات عامله ايه حول 120 --- حاليا خرجت من السوق من باب الإحتياط حتي تتضح معالم السوق مجددا --- يازين الشاي وقت التداول وانت تتفرج علي حلبة المصارعه للأسهم هههههههههه 
القصد من المشاركه ليستفيد المتداولين من فرص الحياة ويثق بالتحليل الفني بجميع جوانبه في عالم الإستثماااااار --- موفقين ولا تنسونا من الدعاء ولوالدي " حاليا طريح الفراش " وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامه مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## Red Hat

متى يتنفس سهم عسير  :Asvc:  
موفقين ياارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

> موسم الزراعيات لم يحن وقته لكن بأعطيك تشارت زي العسل لسهم بدجت == دخلت المحفظه التي تحت ادارتي بالسهم علي" ووصيت عليه لكن هناك من لم يسمع كلامي للأسف " ب 120 وخرجت المحفظه دون 177 بقليل علي 165 تقريبا صاحب المحفظة يقول عمري بحياتي ماشفت مثل هذه التوصيه التي كانت بموجب نموذج القدح من نماذج التحليل الفني النادره الحدوث بفضل من الله سبحانه == اشرايك >>> قل ما شاء الله تبارك الله <<< لو سمحت انت ومن يمر من هنا مشكورين == وعليك حساب نسبة الأرباح منه في 40 يوم فقط -- الدريس كنت حاط عيني عليه اليوم ومن المفترض يطق 66 او نسبه 68.75 من اغلاقه علي 62.5 لكن وضع السوق حال دون ذلك -- عموما اليك تشارت بدجت وشوف تقاطعات المتوسطات عامله ايه حول 120 --- حاليا خرجت من السوق من باب الإحتياط حتي تتضح معالم السوق مجددا --- يازين الشاي وقت التداول وانت تتفرج علي حلبة المصارعه للأسهم هههههههههه  سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

 ياهلا بالمبدع أبو ياسر 
نورت الموضوع  :Eh S(7):  
اذا سمحت كيف يعني لم يحن مواسم زراعيه 
هل تعمل الاسهم زراعيه فقط مواسم حصد  :Big Grin:  
شااي يصير احلى وقت تربح  :012:  
الله يووفقك ياارب ويرزقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

تهامه للأعلان  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

خدمات السيارات  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abooyaser

> ياهلا بالمبدع أبو ياسر

    

> نورت الموضوع    اذا سمحت كيف يعني لم يحن مواسم زراعيه  هل تعمل الاسهم زراعيه فقط مواسم حصد   شااي يصير احلى وقت تربح   الله يووفقك ياارب ويرزقك

    اخي الأسهم خسرتني 750000 ريال وكل يوم اتعلم شيء جديد ولتعرف نوادر " خساير " ابوياسر كما احب ان يسميها ابو عاصم اليك الرابط    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1469.html   لم اقفد الآمل بعد --- نرجع لموضوعنا    عند متابعة الأسهم نجد ان التركيز علي قطاع الصناعه من اكتوبر 2007 عندما كان البترول حول 75 والتوقعات تشير الي ذهابه الي 100 ونوهت عن ذلك لأصدقائي وكأنني اكلم جدراااان تخيل قلت لأحدهم عليك بسهم كيان -- اشتري فيه طالما السهم دون 13 وجمع بقدر ماتستطيع تحت هذا السعر اذا اردت خيرا وعند رؤيه السهم بهذا السعر لا تبيع الين اشعرك بسعر البيع -- للأسف اشتري كميه لابأس بها حول 5000 سهم تخيل ---ولكن الأخ خرج من السهم بسعر 13.5 وكان السهم مغلقا علي هذا السعر بهدف ان يعود للسهم علي سعر 13 في اليوم التالي --- وعندما اتصلت عليه لاؤكد له بعدم الخروج مباركا اغلاق السهم علي 13.5 واذا بالخبر الذي اعتبرته مثل الصاعقه يقول لي خرجت ومكسب ريال زين -- قمت اذكرره وقلت وبعصبيه ليه تخرج وانا حددت لك شخصيا بأن لا تخرج الين احدد لك سعر الخروج !!!!   حسيت انه لم يثق بي -- لكن السهم تحررررررك والي 18 ثم 20 ثم 25 ثم 28 ثم 30 ثم 34 واخيرا 35.5 -- وهو يضرب كف بكف من الحسرة -- انقهرت والله اليك تشارت يحدد هدف 34 والتاريخ علي التشارت " صحيح ان الإنسان مايأخذ الا رزقه من رب العباد " والله نسأل ان يرزقنا وايكم من فضله الكريم -- اللهم آمين " المشكله ايضا عندما سألني عن السهم بعد اغلاقه علي 34.25 -- حذرته بالفم المليان " انسي السهم واتركه معاد يصلح " ويروح اخينا في الله يشتريه ب 35.5 اعلي سعر وصل له السهم والآن جالس يعضعض اصابعه -- السهم حاليا حول 25 او 26 ما ادري كيف يسمع النصيحه -- والله اني مقهور من اسلوبه وقلت له تحمل نتائج عمائلك بالخفاء -- الله لا يبتلينا والقصد ليس استهزاء او شماته والعياذ بالله -- احترت معاه بس   لا تنسا ان تدعوا لوالدي بالشفاء من المرض جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abooyaser

السوق يخوف حاليا اليك تشارت السوق -- للمعلوميه

----------


## Red Hat

> اخي الأسهم خسرتني 750000 ريال وكل يوم اتعلم شيء جديد ولتعرف نوادر " خساير " ابوياسر كما احب ان يسميها ابو عاصم اليك الرابط    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1469.html   لم اقفد الآمل بعد --- نرجع لموضوعنا    عند متابعة الأسهم نجد ان التركيز علي قطاع الصناعه من اكتوبر 2007 عندما كان البترول حول 75 والتوقعات تشير الي ذهابه الي 100 ونوهت عن ذلك لأصدقائي وكأنني اكلم جدراااان تخيل قلت لأحدهم عليك بسهم كيان -- اشتري فيه طالما السهم دون 13 وجمع بقدر ماتستطيع تحت هذا السعر اذا اردت خيرا وعند رؤيه السهم بهذا السعر لا تبيع الين اشعرك بسعر البيع -- للأسف اشتري كميه لابأس بها حول 5000 سهم تخيل ---ولكن الأخ خرج من السهم بسعر 13.5 وكان السهم مغلقا علي هذا السعر بهدف ان يعود للسهم علي سعر 13 في اليوم التالي --- وعندما اتصلت عليه لاؤكد له بعدم الخروج مباركا اغلاق السهم علي 13.5 واذا بالخبر الذي اعتبرته مثل الصاعقه يقول لي خرجت ومكسب ريال زين -- قمت اذكرره وقلت وبعصبيه ليه تخرج وانا حددت لك شخصيا بأن لا تخرج الين احدد لك سعر الخروج !!!!   حسيت انه لم يثق بي -- لكن السهم تحررررررك والي 18 ثم 20 ثم 25 ثم 28 ثم 30 ثم 34 واخيرا 35.5 -- وهو يضرب كف بكف من الحسرة -- انقهرت والله اليك تشارت يحدد هدف 34 والتاريخ علي التشارت " صحيح ان الإنسان مايأخذ الا رزقه من رب العباد " والله نسأل ان يرزقنا وايكم من فضله الكريم -- اللهم آمين " المشكله ايضا عندما سألني عن السهم بعد اغلاقه علي 34.25 -- حذرته بالفم المليان " انسي السهم واتركه معاد يصلح " ويروح اخينا في الله يشتريه ب 35.5 اعلي سعر وصل له السهم والآن جالس يعضعض اصابعه -- السهم حاليا حول 25 او 26 ما ادري كيف يسمع النصيحه -- والله اني مقهور من اسلوبه وقلت له تحمل نتائج عمائلك بالخفاء -- الله لا يبتلينا والقصد ليس استهزاء او شماته والعياذ بالله -- احترت معاه بس   لا تنسا ان تدعوا لوالدي بالشفاء من المرض جزاك الله خيرا

 ياهلا اخي ابو يااسر 
والله ماحدى يتعلم الا من كيسه 
أنت عليك سويته قدام رب العالمين والله يعين الجميع 
والله يشفي والدك ياارب ويعطية الصحة والعافيه 
ولاتحرمنا من مرورك العطر بارك الله بك ورزقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

> السوق يخوف حاليا اليك تشارت السوق -- للمعلوميه

 بارك الله اخي ابو ياسر 
ياريت بعد أذنك بعرف كيف حكمت أن السوق يخوف حاليا  :Asvc: 
جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

أسمنت تبووك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

أسمنت ينبع  :Asvc:

----------


## abooyaser

كسر السوق التماسك بعدما كان في مسار جانبي -- احتمال ينزل الي معدل 100 يووووم وكسر هذا المعدل يروح بالسوق الي معدل 200 يوووم " 8674 وموضح علي التشارت اعلاه  العالم تنسي مهازل فبراير عام 2006 عندما كسر السوق المعدلات -- البشر لم تخرج وانا منهم ورحنا ملح بخسارة 80% من راس المال ودون الأخذ في الإعتبار مؤشر السيوله MFI وو RSI ومعدل 50 يوووم الذي حال دون صعود السوق فوق 12000 حاليا -- والعالم حاليا تقول ان السوق سيرتد من معدل 100 يوووم الحالي -- اليك تشارت قديم من فبراير 2006 يوضح كسر معدل 50 يووم مع اعطاء الفرصه للخروووج حول 18000 -17000 بعد هبوط السوق من 20966 بمقدار 2000 نقطه او 2500 ومن لم يخرج لم يقدربسبب اقفال كل سهم علي الطلبات نسبة هبوطا حتي وصل المؤشر ما دون 10000 == 9741 بخسارة جسيمه  مازال هناك من هو تحت تأثير البنج " العامل النفسي " ولا يقبل بخسارة بسيطه ويجلس علي المدرررج يتفرج علي المهازل القادمه -- بل يحب ينكوي وينشوي بآلم الخسائر  نراقب السوق باقي الإسبوع وياحلاوة الشاي هاليومين القادمه  مقوله مشهوره : التاريخ يعيد نفسه

----------


## Red Hat

> كسر السوق التماسك بعدما كان في مسار جانبي -- احتمال ينزل الي معدل 100 يووووم وكسر هذا المعدل يروح بالسوق الي معدل 200 يوووم " 8674 وموضح علي التشارت اعلاه  العالم تنسي مهازل فبراير عام 2006 عندما كسر السوق المعدلات -- البشر لم تخرج وانا منهم ورحنا ملح بخسارة 80% من راس المال ودون الأخذ في الإعتبار مؤشر السيوله MFI وو RSI ومعدل 50 يوووم الذي حال دون صعود السوق فوق 12000 حاليا -- والعالم حاليا تقول ان السوق سيرتد من معدل 100 يوووم الحالي -- اليك تشارت قديم من فبراير 2006 يوضح كسر معدل 50 يووم مع اعطاء الفرصه للخروووج حول 18000 -17000 بعد هبوط السوق من 20966 بمقدار 2000 نقطه او 2500 ومن لم يخرج لم يقدربسبب اقفال كل سهم علي الطلبات نسبة هبوطا حتي وصل المؤشر ما دون 10000 == 9741 بخسارة جسيمه  مازال هناك من هو تحت تأثير البنج " العامل النفسي " ولا يقبل بخسارة بسيطه ويجلس علي المدرررج يتفرج علي المهازل القادمه -- بل يحب ينكوي وينشوي بآلم الخسائر  نراقب السوق باقي الإسبوع وياحلاوة الشاي هاليومين القادمه  مقوله مشهوره : التاريخ يعيد نفسه

 جزاك الله خير 
شكرا لك على توضيح 
ومنكم نستفيد استاذ أبو ياسر 
لاتحرمنا من قلمك المميز معنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

أسمنت ياليمامه  :Asvc:  
اسم حلو اليمامه 
وبعدين نكمل على الباقي  :012:

----------


## abooyaser

تشارت توضيحي

----------


## Red Hat

ابو ياسر 
بارك الله بك 
ماقصرت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

الأسمنت العربية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

الفخارية

----------


## Red Hat

البابطين

----------


## Red Hat

سبكيم العالمية

----------


## Red Hat

صناعة الورق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

ينساب

----------


## Red Hat

الصحراء للبترو كيماويات 
أي شنو من اسم هذا صارلي ساعه هجي فيه  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## Red Hat

المجموعه السعودية 
نترقب تصحيح الفجوة او استمرار الهبوط  :Asvc:

----------


## Red Hat

الزامل للصناعة

----------


## Red Hat

أنابيب 
يمشي داخل انبوب  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## Red Hat

سيسكو

----------


## Red Hat

اميانتيت

----------


## Red Hat

زجاج

----------


## Red Hat

المتطورة

----------


## Red Hat

لحد الأن 106 زيارة 
ماحدى قال يعطيك العافيه ورد 
علي لابخير ولابشين 
غير الاستاذ ابو ياسر بوجه له تحيه طيبه  :Eh S(7):  
يعني ياريت بعرف هل موضوع فيه شيئ غلط ؟؟ 
جزاكم الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eng_hisham

موضوع اكتر من رائع عزيزي رجا 
بس المتابعين للبورصة السعودية اعتقد قليلين ؟ انا واحد منهم طبعا  
ومتواجد يوميا معاك ومع ابو ياسر 
بس اسألك سؤال؟انت بتشتغل في البورصة السعودية؟؟؟ ممكن تقنعني ان التحليل الفني ينفع فيها 
اخوك هشام

----------


## Red Hat

> موضوع اكتر من رائع عزيزي رجا 
> بس المتابعين للبورصة السعودية اعتقد قليلين ؟ انا واحد منهم طبعا  
> ومتواجد يوميا معاك ومع ابو ياسر 
> بس اسألك سؤال؟انت بتشتغل في البورصة السعودية؟؟؟ ممكن تقنعني ان التحليل الفني ينفع فيها 
> اخوك هشام

 جزاك الله خير 
جبرت بخاطري  :Asvc: 
طيب فرضا مافي حدى متابع الاسهم السعوديه يستكثر انه يرد او يعلق ع شارت غلط او صح  :Asvc: 
بارك الله بك ورزقك 
وانا لا اعمل بالاسهم السعودية لاشك التحليل ينفع معها ومع غيرها 
بس الاسهم لازم بتكون ملم بالتحليل الاساسي والفني (( وجهة نظر )) 
بخلاف العملات يتاثر الاخبار القوية وقرار الدول 
الاسهم حسب شركة واي اشاعه ممكن تزحزح السهم 
والله أعلم 
بتمنى لك التوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abooyaser

حيااااااااااك الله  
عندك الدريس الهدف 68.75 بعد تجاوز 66 وللمستعجل يعمل لهدف 66  
دار الأركان الهدف 72 او 71.5 وللصبور اغلاق السهم فوق 75 ليومين هدفه 95 
المراعي وهذا احلي سهم من 140 الي 165  
الأهم ايجابيه السوق وان شاء يكون مر بسحابة صيف  
مع الشكر لطارح الموضوع سلفنا -- جعلني اقلب المواجع -- ولازلت ذو اصرار واكافح بكل الطرق المتاحه  
وحاليا اخطط علي هبرات زي العسل لشهري 5 وو 6 لكن المعلومات سريه للغايه وهي للدخول باسهم عندما تحين فرصتها وهدف كل عمليه " شراء وبيع " علي الأقل 50 % خلال شهر قابل للزيادة او النقص 
مهما كان وضع السوق  
عندما تري السوق بأجمله مكتسي باللون الأحمر الا بعض الأسهم القويه معاكسة الإتجاه والمختارة بعنايه فائقه يتجلي لك سرور ما بعده سرور -- كل ذلك بفضل الله سبحانه -- ولكل مجتهد نصيب  
دعواتكم لي ولوالدي يحفظه الله بعنايته ورعايته  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## eng_hisham

> جزاك الله خير  جبرت بخاطري  طيب فرضا مافي حدى متابع الاسهم السعوديه يستكثر انه يرد او يعلق ع شارت غلط او صح  بارك الله بك ورزقك  وانا لا اعمل بالاسهم السعودية لاشك التحليل ينفع معها ومع غيرها  بس الاسهم لازم بتكون ملم بالتحليل الاساسي والفني (( وجهة نظر ))  بخلاف العملات يتاثر الاخبار القوية وقرار الدول  الاسهم حسب شركة واي اشاعه ممكن تزحزح السهم  والله أعلم  بتمنى لك التوفيق

 والله يا استاذ رجا البورصة السعودية ورانا من نقرة لدحديرة!!
عشان كده بقلك انها لاتخضع لتحليل فني ولا مالي ولا تتفاعل مع الأخبار سيئة او جيده 
عموما مقدرين تعبك والله

----------


## eng_hisham

> حيااااااااااك الله  
> عندك الدريس الهدف 68.75 بعد تجاوز 66 وللمستعجل يعمل لهدف 66  
> دار الأركان الهدف 72 او 71.5 وللصبور اغلاق السهم فوق 75 ليومين هدفه 95 
> المراعي وهذا احلي سهم من 140 الي 165  
> الأهم ايجابيه السوق وان شاء يكون مر بسحابة صيف  
> مع الشكر لطارح الموضوع سلفنا -- جعلني اقلب المواجع -- ولازلت ذو اصرار واكافح بكل الطرق المتاحه  
> وحاليا اخطط علي هبرات زي العسل لشهري 5 وو 6 لكن المعلومات سريه للغايه وهي للدخول باسهم عندما تحين فرصتها وهدف كل عمليه " شراء وبيع " علي الأقل 50 % خلال شهر قابل للزيادة او النقص 
> مهما كان وضع السوق  
> عندما تري السوق بأجمله مكتسي باللون الأحمر الا بعض الأسهم القويه معاكسة الإتجاه والمختارة بعنايه فائقه يتجلي لك سرور ما بعده سرور -- كل ذلك بفضل الله سبحانه -- ولكل مجتهد نصيب  
> ...

  
والله اترفع ضغطي من الأسهم القوية؟
دخلت توصية مره على الجوف الزراعيه على 43 ريال على اساس التدبيلة ؟ 
بعت على 38 ريال والمبلغ كان كبير والله  
التأمين هو اللي فيه الشغل ؟ بس الحلال والحرام  
حاليا بدجت ؟ حاط عليه امل قوي بكره والسبت ان شاء الله 
تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

> والله يا استاذ رجا البورصة السعودية ورانا من نقرة لدحديرة!!
> عشان كده بقلك انها لاتخضع لتحليل فني ولا مالي ولا تتفاعل مع الأخبار سيئة او جيده 
> عموما مقدرين تعبك والله

 أهلا اخي الكريم 
شكلك متشائم من جراء الخسائر 
السوق بشكل عام محركة وقوده الاساسي 
هو تحليل الاساسي والفني 
لكن كحال اي شي بالدنيا ممكن احيانا لايصيب تحليل الفني ولكن احيانا كثيره يصيب 
والله بتمنى لك التوفيق 
واذا خسران الله يعوض عليك 
بنصحك تكلم الاستاذ أبو ياسر لانه واضح خبير بالاسهم السعوودية 
وأنا كلي ثقه انه لن يقصر معك ابدا 
نورت الموضوع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abooyaser

> والله اترفع ضغطي من الأسهم القوية؟
> دخلت توصية مره على الجوف الزراعيه على 43 ريال على اساس التدبيلة ؟ 
> بعت على 38 ريال والمبلغ كان كبير والله  
> التأمين هو اللي فيه الشغل ؟ بس الحلال والحرام  
> حاليا بدجت ؟ حاط عليه امل قوي بكره والسبت ان شاء الله 
> تحياتي

  
اتذكر موضوع السهم وكان هناك روووووووووووواج له منقطع النظير وكنت اتحدي ان يتعدي السهم ال 50 ولابد من بقاء السهم فوق ال 50 لمدة يومين للضمان الوصل الي هدف 70 او 75  
واتذكر ان السهم وصل الي 51 وهبط في نفس اليوم نسبه تحت حول 47 مؤكدا وجهه نظري  
عموما من دروس الحياة نستفيد واري بدجت ممتازه حول 105 وعدا ذلك السلامه منه افضل  
وهناك غيره فيه خير كثير ان شاء الله  
نظرتي للسوق تغيرت بشرط بقاء السوق اليوم الإربعاء فوق اغلاق امس الثلاثاء واغلاق اسبوعي متميز ان شاء الله اليك التشارت يقول الهدف 11351  
تحياتي وتشرفنا بمروركم

----------


## khaled_S

> أنابيب  يمشي داخل انبوب

  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  فعلا انبوب داخل انبوب

----------


## رمز

بالنسبة لقطاع الاتصالات فيجب الحذر   لأن أمامه مثلث هابط:   
هذا ما صرح به الأستاذ مشهور في مقالته، حيث قال: 
قطاع الاتصالات كنت أراه من الفرص البديلة على الأجل القصير 
ولكن خاب ظني فيه ولكن على الأجل المتوسط 
كنت أُحذر من أنه ذاهب لتكوين مثلث هابط 
وقد تكونّ هذا المثلث السيئ 
وفي حالة هبوط مؤشر قطاع الاتصالات تحت 2777 نقطة 
وبحجم تداول عال سيبدأ مؤشر قطاع الاتصالات 
الدخول في رحلة هبوط حسب هذا النموذج الفني.    :Asvc:   :Asvc:   صحيفة الاقتصادية الالكترونية - أسواق المال السعودية

----------


## بشير

قواك الله اخوي رجاء وجميع الاخوة الطيبين حبيت أسأل عن موقع يرسم التشارت يومي مجاني يشبه التشارت الي عند ابو ياسر موقع وليس برنامج بانتظار الاجابة على أحر من الجمر

----------


## abooyaser

> قواك الله اخوي رجاء وجميع الاخوة الطيبين

  

> حبيت أسأل عن موقع يرسم التشارت يومي مجاني يشبه التشارت الي عند ابو ياسر موقع وليس برنامج بانتظار الاجابة على أحر من الجمر

    حيااااااااااااااااااااااك الله   تفضل : للأسهم الخليجيه   www.tickerchart.com www.occkw.com  تفضل : للأسهم الأمريكيه والذهب واالبترول واسواق العالم مثل المانيا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وووو:  www.stockcharts.com  موفقين ان شاء الله واي استفسار حاضرين   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## بشير

عليكم السلام والف شكر أخوي ابو ياسر وبالضبط كنت أبحث عن الموقع الكويتي الي أعطيتني وياه ضيعته كان عندي من ثلاث سنوات لما كنت شغال في السوق السعودي المشكله الي واجهتني اني ما أقدر أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة على التشارت أو معرفة سعر اغلاق وافتتاح الشموع على الاقل شكلي لازم اشتري مباشر السالفه أن واحد عرض علي اضارب في محفظته وقلت خليني اشوف السوق هل هو زي عندنا في العملات والا لا هل يمشي  طريقتي في المتاجره والا لا ويهمني جدا تحديد الدعوم والمقاومات الف شكر لك مرة اخرى

----------


## Red Hat

> عليكم السلام والف شكر أخوي ابو ياسر وبالضبط كنت أبحث عن الموقع الكويتي الي أعطيتني وياه ضيعته كان عندي من ثلاث سنوات لما كنت شغال في السوق السعودي المشكله الي واجهتني اني ما أقدر أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة على التشارت أو معرفة سعر اغلاق وافتتاح الشموع على الاقل شكلي لازم اشتري مباشر السالفه أن واحد عرض علي اضارب في محفظته وقلت خليني اشوف السوق هل هو زي عندنا في العملات والا لا هل يمشي  طريقتي في المتاجره والا لا ويهمني جدا تحديد الدعوم والمقاومات الف شكر لك مرة اخرى

 اهلا بك اخي 
ابو ياسر ماقصر جزاك الله خير يابو ياسر  :Eh S(7):  
اخي الكريم اذا بتحب تنتقل من العملات وتضارب بالاسهم لايجب دخوول مباشرة 
لانه الاسهم في شغلات مخفيه كثيره ماكنا نسمع عنها بالعملاات  :Doh:  
حبيت نبهك فقط لكي لاتسعجل دخول هذا سوق 
بتمنى لك التوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بشير

مشكور جدا أخوي رجا بحمد الله وتوفيقه ماشي شغلي على أحسن ما يكون في العملات لكن حبيت أنوع الاستثمار ويكون في شيء ضمن شغلي وأنا حبيت أتعرف على هذا الجو من خلال متابعتي معكم واذا أردت فتح حساب ما استغني عن مشورتكم شكرا جزيلا مرة أُخرى :Icon26:

----------


## Red Hat

> مشكور جدا أخوي رجا بحمد الله وتوفيقه ماشي شغلي على أحسن ما يكون في العملات لكن حبيت أنوع الاستثمار ويكون في شيء ضمن شغلي وأنا حبيت أتعرف على هذا الجو من خلال متابعتي معكم واذا أردت فتح حساب ما استغني عن مشورتكم شكرا جزيلا مرة أُخرى

 هلا اخووي حياك الله 
بتمنى لك التووفيق أخوي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

ماشاء الله  :Good:  الف شكر اخى العزيز اتمنى ان تستمر فى هذا الموضوع المميز  وارجو ان تمدنى ببرنامج استطيع ان اقوم بالتحليل من خلاله

----------


## abooyaser

> عليكم السلام والف شكر أخوي ابو ياسر وبالضبط كنت أبحث عن الموقع الكويتي الي أعطيتني وياه ضيعته كان عندي من ثلاث سنوات لما كنت شغال في السوق السعودي المشكله الي واجهتني اني ما أقدر أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة على التشارت أو معرفة سعر اغلاق وافتتاح الشموع على الاقل شكلي لازم اشتري مباشر السالفه أن واحد عرض علي اضارب في محفظته وقلت خليني اشوف السوق هل هو زي عندنا في العملات والا لا هل يمشي طريقتي في المتاجره والا لا ويهمني جدا تحديد الدعوم والمقاومات الف شكر لك مرة اخرى

 موفقين يارب  
وحاضرين لأي محفظه ان شاء الله لو بتكون في الصين  
اذا عندك محفظة اكسترا -- حاضرين -- ارسل علي الخاص  
اذا ما عندك مشكور سلفا  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## Red Hat

> ماشاء الله  الف شكر اخى العزيز اتمنى ان تستمر فى هذا الموضوع المميز  وارجو ان تمدنى ببرنامج استطيع ان اقوم بالتحليل من خلاله

 تفضل أخي  طھظƒط±طھط´ط§ط±طھ - ط£ط¯ط§ط© ط§ظ„طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ظˆط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط· 
لكن للاسف بعض شارتات تطلع مشووهه  :Big Grin:  
بالتوفيق اخووي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
الخزف  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

البلاد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

ساب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

سابك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

سافكو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abooyaser

وينك عن المراعي والدريس --- يهمني رايك لوووووووووووووو سمحت  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## Red Hat

> وينك عن المراعي والدريس --- يهمني رايك لوووووووووووووو سمحت  
> سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

 حاضر ابو ياسر أنت تأمر  :Eh S(7):  
هذا سهم المراعي

----------


## Red Hat

الدريس  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المغيري

اخي raja  لو تتركم وتغير صورتك ما هو احسن (عين في وسطها دموع )   احس اني عاوز اعيط  واسف على المداخله

----------


## Red Hat

> اخي raja  لو تتركم وتغير صورتك ما هو احسن (عين في وسطها دموع )   احس اني عاوز اعيط  واسف على المداخله

 حاضر اخي 
<<<< مجلوط عاطفيا  :Cry Smile:  
نورت اخوي  :Asvc:

----------


## المغيري

كذا الناس ولا بلاش  
بس توقيعك روعة الطفل الرضيع  
قاعد اضحك عليه

----------


## Red Hat

> كذا الناس ولا بلاش  
> بس توقيعك روعة الطفل الرضيع  
> قاعد اضحك عليه

  :Big Grin:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## المغيري

تقبلوا هذا الملف هديه مني  
اخوكم المغيري

----------


## Red Hat

> تقبلوا هذا الملف هديه مني  
> اخوكم المغيري

 جزاك الله خير ماقصرت 
شرح نظري جميل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abooyaser

بارك الله فيك اخي رجا  
اتوقع المراعي رايح لل 170 او 165 علي اقل تقدير بعد تجاوز ال 148 وبقوه === ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف == ون وييييك فرووووم تودي = الأحد القادم ان شاء الله === اشرايك يامعلم  
تشكر اخي الكريم

----------


## المغيري

> بارك الله فيك اخي رجا  
> اتوقع المراعي رايح لل 170 او 165 علي اقل تقدير بعد تجاوز ال 148 وبقوه === ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف == ون وييييك فرووووم تودي = الأحد القادم ان شاء الله === اشرايك يامعلم  
> تشكر اخي الكريم

 ابو ياسر على اي اساس بنيت التوقع   ارجو ارفاق الشارت   اخوك المغيري

----------


## نقدى

الله يعطيك العافيه وماقصرت
كلى امل ان احصل جواب سؤالى عندك
القصيم الزراعيه شراء 23
والسؤال كم سعره المتوقع واين الاهداف
والله يجزاك  خير

----------


## Red Hat

> الله يعطيك العافيه وماقصرت
> كلى امل ان احصل جواب سؤالى عندك
> القصيم الزراعيه شراء 23
> والسؤال كم سعره المتوقع واين الاهداف
> والله يجزاك  خير

 أخي الكريم مرحبا بك 
الله يعافيك 
عذرا لاني لم افهم قصدك بالضبط هل تقصد أذا اررتفع سهم الى سعر 23 تشتري ؟  :Asvc:  
أذا كان كذلك لحظ سيناريو 
تستطيع شراء بكسر سعر 19.335 تقريبا وهدفك 21.645 
كما تلاحظ بالخط وردي مستوى مقاومة أمام سعر 
أذا اشتريت بسعر 23.955 راح يواجهة حائط صد مستوى مقاومة عن سعر 26.265 
كما هو موضح بالخط الازرق 
نقطة 23 مهمة راح بيواجهة مستوى مقاومة + خط ترند اذا كسره كما قلت هدفك 26.265 
اذا رغبت بدخول ادخل مع فوليوم عالي مهم جدا 
لان فوليوم بالاسهم شيئ مقدس 
بتمنى بكون اجبتك 
بالتوفيق ياارب

----------


## abuoqad

ممكن اخيraja تقول اسم البرنامج الذي الذي تستخدمة في الشارتات وكيف التعامل معة ولكم خاص الشكر

----------


## Red Hat

> ممكن اخيraja تقول اسم البرنامج الذي الذي تستخدمة في الشارتات وكيف التعامل معة ولكم خاص الشكر

 تكرم عينك يالغالي 
تفضل  طھظƒط±طھط´ط§ط±طھ - ط£ط¯ط§ط© ط§ظ„طھط*ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ظˆط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆط³ط· 
سبق ذكره الاخ ابو ياسر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42135-3.html#post617303 
بتمنى لك التوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abooyaser

> ابو ياسر على اي اساس بنيت التوقع    ارجو ارفاق الشارت    اخوك المغيري

 حيااااااااااااااك الله اخي الكريم   بالنسبه لتشارت السهم -- ارجوا مراجعة الرد 58 لمعاينة تشارت السهم التالي :     مشكلا نموذج :   المثلث التصاعدي Ascending Triangle :  المثلث التصاعدي هو نموذج إيجابي يتكون أثناء ترند صاعد . ولكن أحياناً يتكون المثلث الصاعد عندما يسير السهم في ترند هابط ويكون نموذجاً معاكساً ويشير إلى الارتفاع . وسواء كان تكوينه أثناء ترند صاعد أو هابط فالمثلث الصاعد هو نموذج إيجابي يشير إلى التجميع . يمكن للمثلث الصاعد أن يكون كشكل مثلث قائم الزاوية .      مميزات النموذج :  1- الترند : هذا المثلث هو نموذج استمراري يتكون خلال ترند صاعد . ولأن المثلث الصاعد نموذج إيجابي فإن طول ومدة الترند غير مهم .  2-الخط الأفقي العلوي " مستوى المقاومة " :ويتطلب تكونه على الأقل وجود قمتين متساويتين . وعموماً فليس من الضروري أن تكون القمتان متساويتان . كما ينبغي أن تكون هناك مسافة بين القمتين .  3-الترند الصاعد السفلي : ويتكون على الأقل بتكون قاعين صاعدين أي أن القاع الثاني أعلى من القاع الأول كما ينبغي أن تكون هناك مسافة بينهما .  من الأسباب التي تؤدي لفشل هذا النموذج هو تكون قاعين متساويين أو قاع أقل من القاع السابق .  3-المدة : مدة تكون هذا النموذج تتراوح بين عدة أسابيع إلى عدة أشهر . والمدة المتوسطة لتكون هذا النموذج تمتد من 1- 3 أشهر .  4- حجم التداول " الكمية " : الكمية تقل وتتقلص مع تكون النموذج . وعندما يحصل الاختراق يجب أن يكون هناك ارتفاع في كمية التداول لتأكيد الاختراق . ولكن كمية تأكيد الاختراق ليست ضرورية بقدر ضرورة الكمية عند الاختراق . وبعد أن يحصل الاختراق تتحول المقاومة والتي تتمثل في "لخط الأفقي العلوي " إلى دعم قوي وأحياناً يعود سعر السهم لنقطة الاختراق والتي أصبحت دعماً قبل الانطلاق .  5-الهدف من النموذج " السعر المستهدف " : عن طريق قياس الفرق بين القاع الأول و خط المقاومة ومن ثم جمعه مع نقطة المقاومة المخترقة . ------- هناك شيء ثاني الا وهو خبر جمعية الشركه ومن نواياها الحميده توزيع ارباح -- اليك الخبر :  تدعو شركة المراعي مساهميها لحضور إجتماع الجمعية العامه غير العادية   2008-02-23 15:45:23   يسر مجلس إدارة شركة المراعي  شركة مساهمة سعودية  دعوة مساهميها الكرام لحضور اجتماع الجمعية غير العادية للشركة المقرر عقده بأذن الله بقاعة المملكة  القسم (أ) بفندق الفورسيزون بالرياض في يوم 16/03/1429هـ الموافق 24مارس 2008م في تمام الساعة السابعة مساءاً للنظر في جدول الأعمال التالي:  1. حذف المادة السابعة من النظام الأساسي للشركة والمتعلقة بحصص مالكي الأسهم عند التحول .   2. تعديل المادة (17) من النظام الأساسي للشركة بحيث يتم انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة في الدورات التالية ( بعد انتهاء الدورة الحالية ) عن طريق التصويت التراكمي المقرر بموجب أحكام الفقرة (ب) من المادة السادسة من لائحة حوكمة الشركات الصادرة بقرار مجلس هيئة السوق المالية رقم 1-212/2006 بتاريخ 21/01/1427هـ الموافق 12/11/2006م وتقرا المادة بعد التعديل كالتالي : مادة (17)  تكوين مجلس الإدارة (( يتولى إدارة الشركة مجلس إدارة مؤلف من (9) أعضاء تعينهم الجمعية العامة العادية عن طريق التصويت التراكمي لمدة لأتزيد عن ثلاث (3) سنوات. تبدأ عضوية أول مجلس إدارة من تاريخ صدور القرار الوزاري بإعلان تحول الشركة إلى شركة مساهمة. واستثناءا من ذلك عين المساهمون أول مجلس إدارة لمدة خمس (5) سنوات ........ إلى نهاية النص ))   3. المصادقة على قرار مجلس الإدارة بتاريخ 02/04/2007م بتعيين د. سامي محسن باروم عضواً في مجلس الإدارة وممثلاً لمجموعة صافولا بدلاً عن العضو المستقيل د.عبد الروؤف مناع ، ومن ثم إدراج أسمه ضمن أعضاء المجلس الموضحين في المادة (17) من النظام الأساسي بدلاً من العضو المستقيل .  4. تعديل المادة (27) من النظام الأساسي لتقرا على النحو التالي : مادة (27)  اللجنة التنفيذية : ((لمجلس الإدارة أن يشكل من بين أعضائه أو من غيرهم لجنة تنفيذية. ويعين المجلس من بين أعضاء اللجنة رئيساً لها، كما يحدد المجلس ( من حين لآخر ) طريقة عمل اللجنة واختصاصها وعدد أعضائها حسب الحاجة ، والنصاب الضروري لاجتماعاتها. وتمارس اللجنة الصلاحيات المخولة لها من قبل المجلس وفقاً لتعليمات وتوجيهات المجلس ، ولا يجوز للجنة إلغاء أو تعديل أي من القرارات والقواعد التي أقرها مجلس الإدارة.))   5. الموافقة على تقرير مجلس الإدارة بخصوص أعمال ومشروعات الشركة في السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/11/2007م   6. الموافقة على تقرير مراقب الحسابات بخصوص القوائم المالية وحسابات الأرباح والخسائر للسنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2007م.   7. الموافقة على توصيات مجلس الإدارة بتوزيع الأرباح للسنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2007م بمعدل 2.5 ريال للسهم الواحد بإجمالي وقدره (272.5) مليون ريال، على أن يضاف باقي الأرباح إلى الأرباح المدورة. وتستحق الأرباح المقررة لحاملي الأسهم بتاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العامة غير العادية، ويتم توزيعها بتاريخ 07/04/2008م.   8. الموافقة على اختيار مراقب الحسابات من بين المرشحين من قبل لجنة المراجعة لمراجعة القوائم المالية للشركة للعام المالي 2008م والبيانات المالية الربع سنوية وتحديد أتعابه.   9. المصادقة على توصيات مجلس الإدارة لاعتماد قواعد عمل (لجنة المكافآت والترشيحات ) بالشركة والمنشاة بموجب أحكام المادة (الخامسة عشرة ) من لائحة حوكمة الشركات في المملكة العربية السعودية الصادرة بقرار مجلس هيئة السوق المالية رقم 1/212/2006 بتاريخ 21/01/1427هـ الموافق 12/11/2006م ( حسب المرفق ). ولكل مساهم حائز على (20) سهم فأكثر حضور اجتماع الجمعية بعد تقديم الوثائق المثبتة لشخصيته وملكيته للأسهم ، أو وكالة بموجب وكالة شرعية صحيحة أو تفويض خطي ( حسب المرفق ) مصادق عليه من الغرفة التجارية يوكل فيه مساهم آخر له حق الحضور والمشاركة من غير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو موظفي الشركة أو المكلفين بأعمال إدارية أو فنية بصورة دائمة لحساب الشركة لحضور الاجتماع والتصويت على القرارات نيابة عنه .   هذا وسيكون اجتماع الجمعية غير العادية صحيحاً بمشاركة 51% على الأقل من مساهمي الشركة أصالة أو وكالة. ويرجى من المساهمين الحضور قبل نصف ساعة من موعد الاجتماع وذلك بغرض استكمال إجراءات التسجيل قبل بدء الاجتماع.   اليك تحليل خاص قمت به علي السهم : وجهه نظر خاصه واضحه علي التشارت التالي :     دعم السهم 135 حاليا لتصدق المعلومه كما وضح نموذج فني المتشكل : المثلث التصاعدي   وحساب الهدف بالأرقاااام كالتالي :   145 - 125 = 20+ 145 = 165 وممكن بطريقه ادق حسب تشارت اخينا رجا كالتالي :   148 - 115 = 33 + 148 = 181 لذا اري الهدف 170 بالضبط ان شاء الله خلال هذا الإسبوع واهم شيء الخروج من السهم قبل ان يتم تداوله خاليا من الأرباح علي هبوط كما هو معتاد مع الأسهم -- عموما الهدف عباره عن 25 % تقريبا من اغلاق اليوم 137 وممكن يطق 180   والله الموفق سبحانه 
ولأخي رجاء العزيز : اود ان انبهك اننا في السوق السعودي نتعامل باسعار الأسهم باسعار مثل 20 كطلب ويكون العرض علي 20.25 وهكذا علي 20.50 ووو20.75 واخيرا 21 لا يوجد عرض بالريالات شامله هلالات بل تشمل ربع ريال او نصف او ثلاث ارباع -- ملاحظتي علي ردك لأخينا نقدي عن القصيم الزراعيه واحب التأكيد ان اتجاه السوق مركزا علي الصناعيات وليس الزراعيات " لم يحن وقت الحصاد فيها " للمعلوميه   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## Red Hat

أخي ابو ياسر شكرا لك للملاحظة 
وبالتوفيق يارب للكل

----------


## نقدى

الله يعطيك العافيه وصلت المعلومه
جزاك الله خير

----------


## sgr

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شارت للسوق السعودي تحليل يوت 
للتعلم اكثر يحمل الخطا اكثر من الصواب

----------


## Red Hat

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شارت للسوق السعودي تحليل يوت 
> للتعلم اكثر يحمل الخطا اكثر من الصواب

 أخي الكريم شكرا على هذه البادره طيبة مشاركة بوجهة نظرك 
لكن للاسف لهذه لحظة أنا لاأعرف باليووت اعذرني 
لكن سؤال مباشر برو مجاني ولا ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## sgr

لا يا اخي الكريم 
باشتراك

----------


## sgr

هناك خطا بالترقيم السابق
الترقيم الجديد

----------


## abooyaser

> هناك خطا بالترقيم السابق

  

> الترقيم الجديد

    لله دررررررررررررك اخي صقر   اسم علي مسمي --- الله يبشرك بالخير -- وبعد اذنك نسخنا التشارت لنقل البشاره 1500 نقطه صعودا يارب  اليك وجهة نظر وان شاء اغلاق اسبوعي متميز للسوق السعودي   التشارت

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

الموضوع مميز ارجو الاستمرار

----------


## abooyaser

> حيااااااااااااااك الله اخي الكريم   بالنسبه لتشارت السهم -- ارجوا مراجعة الرد 58 لمعاينة تشارت السهم التالي :     مشكلا نموذج :   المثلث التصاعدي Ascending Triangle :  المثلث التصاعدي هو نموذج إيجابي يتكون أثناء ترند صاعد . ولكن أحياناً يتكون المثلث الصاعد عندما يسير السهم في ترند هابط ويكون نموذجاً معاكساً ويشير إلى الارتفاع . وسواء كان تكوينه أثناء ترند صاعد أو هابط فالمثلث الصاعد هو نموذج إيجابي يشير إلى التجميع . يمكن للمثلث الصاعد أن يكون كشكل مثلث قائم الزاوية .      مميزات النموذج :  1- الترند : هذا المثلث هو نموذج استمراري يتكون خلال ترند صاعد . ولأن المثلث الصاعد نموذج إيجابي فإن طول ومدة الترند غير مهم .  2-الخط الأفقي العلوي " مستوى المقاومة " :ويتطلب تكونه على الأقل وجود قمتين متساويتين . وعموماً فليس من الضروري أن تكون القمتان متساويتان . كما ينبغي أن تكون هناك مسافة بين القمتين .  3-الترند الصاعد السفلي : ويتكون على الأقل بتكون قاعين صاعدين أي أن القاع الثاني أعلى من القاع الأول كما ينبغي أن تكون هناك مسافة بينهما .  من الأسباب التي تؤدي لفشل هذا النموذج هو تكون قاعين متساويين أو قاع أقل من القاع السابق .  3-المدة : مدة تكون هذا النموذج تتراوح بين عدة أسابيع إلى عدة أشهر . والمدة المتوسطة لتكون هذا النموذج تمتد من 1- 3 أشهر .  4- حجم التداول " الكمية " : الكمية تقل وتتقلص مع تكون النموذج . وعندما يحصل الاختراق يجب أن يكون هناك ارتفاع في كمية التداول لتأكيد الاختراق . ولكن كمية تأكيد الاختراق ليست ضرورية بقدر ضرورة الكمية عند الاختراق . وبعد أن يحصل الاختراق تتحول المقاومة والتي تتمثل في "لخط الأفقي العلوي " إلى دعم قوي وأحياناً يعود سعر السهم لنقطة الاختراق والتي أصبحت دعماً قبل الانطلاق .  5-الهدف من النموذج " السعر المستهدف " : عن طريق قياس الفرق بين القاع الأول و خط المقاومة ومن ثم جمعه مع نقطة المقاومة المخترقة . ------- هناك شيء ثاني الا وهو خبر جمعية الشركه ومن نواياها الحميده توزيع ارباح -- اليك الخبر :  تدعو شركة المراعي مساهميها لحضور إجتماع الجمعية العامه غير العادية   2008-02-23 15:45:23   يسر مجلس إدارة شركة المراعي  شركة مساهمة سعودية  دعوة مساهميها الكرام لحضور اجتماع الجمعية غير العادية للشركة المقرر عقده بأذن الله بقاعة المملكة  القسم (أ) بفندق الفورسيزون بالرياض في يوم 16/03/1429هـ الموافق 24مارس 2008م في تمام الساعة السابعة مساءاً للنظر في جدول الأعمال التالي:  1. حذف المادة السابعة من النظام الأساسي للشركة والمتعلقة بحصص مالكي الأسهم عند التحول .   2. تعديل المادة (17) من النظام الأساسي للشركة بحيث يتم انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة في الدورات التالية ( بعد انتهاء الدورة الحالية ) عن طريق التصويت التراكمي المقرر بموجب أحكام الفقرة (ب) من المادة السادسة من لائحة حوكمة الشركات الصادرة بقرار مجلس هيئة السوق المالية رقم 1-212/2006 بتاريخ 21/01/1427هـ الموافق 12/11/2006م وتقرا المادة بعد التعديل كالتالي : مادة (17)  تكوين مجلس الإدارة (( يتولى إدارة الشركة مجلس إدارة مؤلف من (9) أعضاء تعينهم الجمعية العامة العادية عن طريق التصويت التراكمي لمدة لأتزيد عن ثلاث (3) سنوات. تبدأ عضوية أول مجلس إدارة من تاريخ صدور القرار الوزاري بإعلان تحول الشركة إلى شركة مساهمة. واستثناءا من ذلك عين المساهمون أول مجلس إدارة لمدة خمس (5) سنوات ........ إلى نهاية النص ))   3. المصادقة على قرار مجلس الإدارة بتاريخ 02/04/2007م بتعيين د. سامي محسن باروم عضواً في مجلس الإدارة وممثلاً لمجموعة صافولا بدلاً عن العضو المستقيل د.عبد الروؤف مناع ، ومن ثم إدراج أسمه ضمن أعضاء المجلس الموضحين في المادة (17) من النظام الأساسي بدلاً من العضو المستقيل .  4. تعديل المادة (27) من النظام الأساسي لتقرا على النحو التالي : مادة (27)  اللجنة التنفيذية : ((لمجلس الإدارة أن يشكل من بين أعضائه أو من غيرهم لجنة تنفيذية. ويعين المجلس من بين أعضاء اللجنة رئيساً لها، كما يحدد المجلس ( من حين لآخر ) طريقة عمل اللجنة واختصاصها وعدد أعضائها حسب الحاجة ، والنصاب الضروري لاجتماعاتها. وتمارس اللجنة الصلاحيات المخولة لها من قبل المجلس وفقاً لتعليمات وتوجيهات المجلس ، ولا يجوز للجنة إلغاء أو تعديل أي من القرارات والقواعد التي أقرها مجلس الإدارة.))   5. الموافقة على تقرير مجلس الإدارة بخصوص أعمال ومشروعات الشركة في السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/11/2007م   6. الموافقة على تقرير مراقب الحسابات بخصوص القوائم المالية وحسابات الأرباح والخسائر للسنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2007م.   7. الموافقة على توصيات مجلس الإدارة بتوزيع الأرباح للسنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2007م بمعدل 2.5 ريال للسهم الواحد بإجمالي وقدره (272.5) مليون ريال، على أن يضاف باقي الأرباح إلى الأرباح المدورة. وتستحق الأرباح المقررة لحاملي الأسهم بتاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العامة غير العادية، ويتم توزيعها بتاريخ 07/04/2008م.   8. الموافقة على اختيار مراقب الحسابات من بين المرشحين من قبل لجنة المراجعة لمراجعة القوائم المالية للشركة للعام المالي 2008م والبيانات المالية الربع سنوية وتحديد أتعابه.   9. المصادقة على توصيات مجلس الإدارة لاعتماد قواعد عمل (لجنة المكافآت والترشيحات ) بالشركة والمنشاة بموجب أحكام المادة (الخامسة عشرة ) من لائحة حوكمة الشركات في المملكة العربية السعودية الصادرة بقرار مجلس هيئة السوق المالية رقم 1/212/2006 بتاريخ 21/01/1427هـ الموافق 12/11/2006م ( حسب المرفق ). ولكل مساهم حائز على (20) سهم فأكثر حضور اجتماع الجمعية بعد تقديم الوثائق المثبتة لشخصيته وملكيته للأسهم ، أو وكالة بموجب وكالة شرعية صحيحة أو تفويض خطي ( حسب المرفق ) مصادق عليه من الغرفة التجارية يوكل فيه مساهم آخر له حق الحضور والمشاركة من غير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو موظفي الشركة أو المكلفين بأعمال إدارية أو فنية بصورة دائمة لحساب الشركة لحضور الاجتماع والتصويت على القرارات نيابة عنه .   هذا وسيكون اجتماع الجمعية غير العادية صحيحاً بمشاركة 51% على الأقل من مساهمي الشركة أصالة أو وكالة. ويرجى من المساهمين الحضور قبل نصف ساعة من موعد الاجتماع وذلك بغرض استكمال إجراءات التسجيل قبل بدء الاجتماع.   اليك تحليل خاص قمت به علي السهم : وجهه نظر خاصه واضحه علي التشارت التالي :     دعم السهم 135 حاليا لتصدق المعلومه كما وضح نموذج فني المتشكل : المثلث التصاعدي   وحساب الهدف بالأرقاااام كالتالي :   145 - 125 = 20+ 145 = 165 وممكن بطريقه ادق حسب تشارت اخينا رجا كالتالي :   148 - 115 = 33 + 148 = 181 لذا اري الهدف 170 بالضبط ان شاء الله خلال هذا الإسبوع واهم شيء الخروج من السهم قبل ان يتم تداوله خاليا من الأرباح علي هبوط كما هو معتاد مع الأسهم -- عموما الهدف عباره عن 25 % تقريبا من اغلاق اليوم 137 وممكن يطق 180   والله الموفق سبحانه 
> ولأخي رجاء العزيز : اود ان انبهك اننا في السوق السعودي نتعامل باسعار الأسهم باسعار مثل 20 كطلب ويكون العرض علي 20.25 وهكذا علي 20.50 ووو20.75 واخيرا 21 لا يوجد عرض بالريالات شامله هلالات بل تشمل ربع ريال او نصف او ثلاث ارباع -- ملاحظتي علي ردك لأخينا نقدي عن القصيم الزراعيه واحب التأكيد ان اتجاه السوق مركزا علي الصناعيات وليس الزراعيات " لم يحن وقت الحصاد فيها " للمعلوميه    سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

  
اغلاق السهم اليوووووم 180 باقي ريال واحد -- العيب الوحيد هو عدم الصبر 
السهم كان مرصود من شهر فبراير وتحقق هدف 180 هذا الشهر  
سلملململم سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام سللللللللللللللللم

----------


## المغيري

> الموضوع مميز ارجو الاستمرار

   ان شاء الله لن يتوقف الموضوع  :Good:

----------


## المغيري

خلونا نشوف ترقيم السوق الاول   بداية الموجة الاولى كانت من منطقة 6876 طبعا على حساب المؤشر الجديد وانتهت عند منطقة 11697 وبذلك تكون تلك المنطقة بداية الموجة الثانية التي لا نزال نتربص فيها (هانت يا شباب) نحن اوشكنا على الانتهاء  على فكره لو دخلنا في الموجة الثالثة سوف تشاهدون الرقم اللي امامكم 14500 ويمكن اكثر يعني ارباح بالهبل   الشارت يقول نحن في الموجة C من الثانية والتي ارتطمت بخط الفيبو 61.8% وهذا هو الفيبو الذهبي للموجة الثانية بس هذا لا يمنع وصوله الى 78.6% الله المستعان    إليكم الشارت السوق على فريم اليومي، بس للاسف شارت خطي والشارت الخطي ما ينفع للترقيم بس وش نسوي بالمؤشر الجديد

----------


## المغيري

نجي نشوف التركيب الداخلي للموجة C  اللعب كله في الموجة سي، لو قدرت تحدد نهاية الموجة سي بالدقة المطلوبة تستطيع ان تركب الموجة القادمة من بدايتها (يعني تركب الترند من الاول خالص)  نشوف اخرتها مع السي  خلصنا الموجة الاولى من سي ورحنا على طول صعود للموجة الثانية والتي بدورها ارتطمت عند فيبو 50% معقول هذا الفيبو للموجة الثانية، بس حنا في الموجة سي معقوله ونص  يعني تقدر تقول حنا في الموجة الثالثة من سي   نتوقع شكل الموجة سي مثل الموجود على الشارت في الركن الايسر، وهذا دليل على عدم كسر نهاية الموجة الاولى من سي ممكن ما نكسر 8512 وممكن نكسرها بس ما يروح بعيد السعر ورجع مره ثانية للموجة الرابعة من سي، خط سير السعر مرسوم على الشارت   إليكم شارت السوق يومي ، بس المرة ذي شارت اعمده

----------


## المغيري

احنا مش هنسيب الموجة دي لحد ما نخلص عليها  نشوف تركيب الموجة الثالثة من سي، شكلها فلات خلصنا الاولى الثانية ويبقى لدينا الثالثة الاخيرة ونخش على الرابعة من سي  الله يستر من الموجة سي من الثالثة من سي، شكلها فلات مطول   الزبده   احتمال نزول السوق مع بداية الاسبوع القادم شدوا حيلكم   إليكم الشارت على فريم الساعة

----------


## سلطان الجابر

متابعين لكم

----------


## المغيري

( سابك )  لو نشوف شارت سابك على الفريم اليومي نجد موجة تصحيحية على شكل ABC  تم تاكيد الانتهاء من تلك الموجة بكسر قمة الموجة d من سي  نحن الان في الموجة الثانية من الاولى من الموجة القادمة   خلينا ندخل في تفاصيل الموجة القادمة سواء دافعة ام تصحيحية فيه موجة عكس الموجة السابقة   شارت الساعة يوضح ان شكل الموجة الثانية على شكل فلات، نحتاج الى تاكيد لكي نجزم بانتهاء الموجة الثانية ودخلونا في الموجة الثالثة الصاعده  إليكم شارت سابك يومي وساعة

----------


## المغيري

> متابعين لكم

 ما نبيك متابع صامت

----------


## عياد

تحليل رائع   تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق أخي المغيري

----------


## nnaser

ما هو أحسن قيمة المتوسطات المتحرك للمضاربة اليومية - في  مدة - عشر دقائق - نصف ساعة - ساعة , في السوق السعودي ,,
وشــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــرآ إلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك ,,,

----------


## nnaser

> متى يتنفس سهم عسير   موفقين ياارب

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...04489869-1.png  في هذه الصورة  ما هو قيمة المتوسطات المتحرك ,,  وشكرآ إلــــــــــــــــــك ,,

----------


## المغيري

> تحليل رائع    تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق أخي المغيري

   مشكور اخوي احمد على هذه الكلامات الرائعة

----------


## المغيري

> ما هو أحسن قيمة المتوسطات المتحرك للمضاربة اليومية - في مدة - عشر دقائق - نصف ساعة - ساعة , في السوق السعودي ,, وشــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــرآ إلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك ,,,

  المتوسطات تستخدم كوسيلة لمعرفة الدعم والمقاومة وتستخدما ايضا كوسيلة دخول وخروج   خذ عندك معلومة   المتوسطات من انواع المؤشرات اللاحقة، يعني ما تشتغل معك كويس الا اذا كان الترند قوي اما اذا كان الترند ضعيف لا يعتمد عليها   اما بالنسبة الى موضوع الافضل خذ عندك متوسط 9 ومتوسط 14

----------


## nnaser

شكرآ لك ,,

----------


## المغيري

> شكرآ لك ,,

   لا شكر على واجب

----------


## المغيري

تحديث شارت السوق  نحن الان في الموجة سي من الموجة الثانية التصحيحية  خلصنا الاولى والثانية والثالثة والرابعة كمان من السي وبقي الخامسة   إليكم شارت السوق على فريم الساعة

----------


## عياد

أخوي المغيري ما رأيك بسابك بعد هبوطها دون مستوى 130 ريال بالأمس؟

----------


## عياد

سهم سابك   برأيي الشخصي انه يتحرك الأن عند منطقة دعم فايبوناتشي 50% كما هو موضح بالرسم عند مستوى 128 ريال واذا لم تصمد هذه المنطقة وتراجع السهم تحت المستوى المشار اليه بالدائرة الحمراء فان ذلك يشير الى تأكيد الاتجاه الهابط واتوقع ان يستهدف السهم المنطقة مابين 115 - 105 ريال     تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
للدخول الأمن خش بفوليوم عالي  :Asvc:  
على فكرة دتا ميتاستوك من موقع نادي خبراء المال نوجه لهم تحيه على هذه الخدمة   :015: 
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------

